# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy Recipe food



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

has anybody feed this to their lab puppy. for the two years and then had the ofa hip exam. and what was the outcome.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I feed my older females the Blue Buffalo large breed for seniors. They love it. But, have done a lot of research on dog foods.... check out this website: www.dogfoodadvisor.com

They have an excellent review on all dog foods.


----------

